# Keeneland



## POLOGOLF (May 10, 2005)

I am headed up to Keeneland Next weekend. Any Suggestions on what to wear.

"May we always get what we want, may we always getwhat we need. Just so we don't get what we deserve." -James Spader and John Cusack in "True Colors"


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

polo-what is Keeneland?

thanks,
Max


----------



## POLOGOLF (May 10, 2005)

Keeneland is a Horse Track in Kentucky

"May we always get what we want, may we always getwhat we need. Just so we don't get what we deserve." -James Spader and John Cusack in "True Colors"


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Brighter than winter colors- but not quite spring. I would don no linen or madras- but poplin & seersucker is fine on Sunday. Owner's box or other? 
F


----------



## mgw (Jul 29, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, the Clubhouse has a dress code of coat and tie. The Grandstand does not. I don't know that it would necessarily impact anyone on this forum.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by POLOGOLF_
> 
> Keeneland is a Horse Track in Kentucky


Correction: _the_ horsetrack in Kentucky.


----------



## blantons (Apr 4, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by AlanC_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correction: _the_ horsetrack

I received some very helpful advice from this forum regarding Keeneland attire so I feel obligated to impart some wisdom here. I for one would not exclude linen or madras; in the South lighter fabrics/summer colors usually make their debut around Easter and with this being Easter weekend, I can see no better time to wear such clothing. Definitely stay away from the wool or heavier cottons, especially with temperatures expected to be in the 80's this weekend here in Lexington. There is usually a huge range of formality of dress there, but you would definitely not feel overdressed in a blazer and tie.

I personally would suggest seersucker/linen/lighter cotton fabrics, blazer, tie, and some sort of brown shoe. Colors are a more complicated subject; with this being Easter weekend I will be sporting pastels but one would not be out of place wearing most colors.


----------



## Where Eagles Dare (Feb 14, 2006)

Seersucker, Pink Shirt, Bow Tie, Dirty Bucks, Electric Blue and Pink argyle socks, Straw Hat, Flask.

Blanket on the back-side with the Proles.
Pic-nic basket.
Beautiful women.
Nikon F3.

See you there.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

I am further South & would not advocate such- don't go beyond light woolens until Sunday (poplin/seersucker too soon is untrad & uncouth). We may bend a few rules but we do not break them in the South. If you are the guest of someone, call & ask the attire.
F


----------



## blantons (Apr 4, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Foghorn_
> 
> If you are the guest of someone, call & ask the attire.
> F


Good suggestion, dressing to the level of your company if they are frequenters of Keeneland is always a good choice.

I suppose I may just take issue with the seemingly arbitrary restrictions imposed for "seasonal" clothing, but I wouldn't go so far as to say it would be uncouth to wear such clothing on an abnormally warm weekend the day before Easter. But then again I realize 80 degree weather isn't abnormally hot for this time of year in the deeper South.

I suppose I am making the argument that Keeneland, it seems, has its own traditions of dress and style that supersede seasonal restrictions. I would not think of wearing a seersucker or linen sportcoat anywhere else at this time of year, but at Keeneland it is relatively commonplace.


----------



## Charley (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by blantons_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would not attempt the seersucker until a very warm day of the last week. The track can be pretty cold on a grey day.
Otherwise, if you are in the Clubhouse, go for a suit. Blazer and sharp horse tie is also OK.

BTW, don't bet any "exotics." If you can pick a horse, or two, or three, bet to WIN.

Be sure and have some of the Burgoo. I swear, they must carry over some from meet to meet, just to keep the bacteria alive that gives it that special taste. Something like sourdough bread.


----------

